# Seadek or something else



## jstjoh1 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am considering installing some seadek on the interior sides of a Mitzi similar to how the newer Mitzi's have carpet installed in this area. Any suggestions or alternatives?


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Try Hydroturf.com for major savings compared to Seadek.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll go with seadek.....


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Hydroturf is an equal alternative to Seadek. Hydroturf lacks the pastel color selection of Seadek, but it's noticeably cheaper, performs the same function, and comes in bigger sheets. It can be routed just like Seadek, so graphics and nice edges can also be done. It takes about 7 -10 business days to arrive from California once you place an order.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to really mess with this thread.  Below is Sea Dek over Hydroturf.  Choice is good.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks really good Ron.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's a graphic done in Hydroturf...


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Bob did you have Hydroturff do that logog for you?
If not how did you do that logo?
I am considering doing that same color and pattern you have & how is it holding up due to the grooves? I wanted to go with the smooth surface?


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah Bob, I have to say, that looks quite awesome!! Who did the install?


----------



## jstjoh1 (Dec 22, 2011)

They all look great. My real question is do these materials attract mold, dirt, etc and do they inevitably peel off as a result of wear and tear. Obviously with time all things show some wear, but anyone with experience using these products for a prolonged period of time would be appreciated.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> They all look great.  My real question is do these materials attract mold, dirt, etc and do they inevitably peel off as a result of wear and tear.  Obviously with time all things show some wear, but anyone with experience using these products for a prolonged period of time would be appreciated.


Wear & tear is pretty subjective & depends on how abusive the person is.  Both products have great track records - Seadek has been used extensively on guideboats & Hydroturf is used and abused primarily on jetskis & surfboards up to this point and some Louisiana johnboats.   

Preparation when installing is the key to a long, worry-free bond to the boat surface.  Clean & dry or all bets are off.

Mold if left long enough will stain just about anything plastic once it grows into the pores.  I use some deck cleaner with teflon & sometimes SoftScrub w/ Bleach.   It all looks new after a quick cleanup.

DEET is enemy #1 of EVA foam and most other plastics for that matter.



> Posted by: Charlie B
> Yeah Bob, I have to say, that looks quite awesome!!   Who did the install?
> 
> Posted by: SILENT STALKER FL
> ...


I bought Hydroturf for a couple of projects & Capt. Ron at The Skiff Shop directed me to a guy that did the graphics & routed edges for me on a CNC Router.  It was fast and easy if you have accurate measurements for the trimmed edges & digital artwork for the graphics.  Hydroturf is also available without the grooves.  Everything is self-installed since it's not rocket science.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Bob. Did you compare the prices before you did it? I'm curious the difference. I know Seadek is pricey!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used hydroturf and at this point its almost a year old. 6 months of that time it has been uncovered in the sun.

My observations.

NOT easy to clean if you have north Fla mud around.

3m Peel and stick backing is fantastic.

It HARDENS over time, reducing its anti-fatigue properties.

The color holds up very well.

Overall I'm happy with the quality to price ratio, that being said if I did it again I would probably use seadek.


----------

